# Dog walking in North Lanarkshire



## joemrach5 (2 mo ago)

I'm setting up my own business as a dog walker - I was with another company and decided to branch out on my own. 

I think I have everything I need organised: 
Insurance
Disclosure
K9 First Aid 
I'm also doing an animal behaviour course. 
I've got business cards/ flyers/ facebook page
the relevant forms that I need

I just keep thinking I'm missing something really obvious and can't put my finger on it - can anyone help me out?

thank you


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If someone was getting a key for my house I'd want them to have evidence of a criminal record check.


----------



## joemrach5 (2 mo ago)

JoanneF said:


> If someone was getting a key for my house I'd want them to have evidence of a criminal record check.



Thanks  I have my disclosure for that


----------

